

Ask HN: Why not GPU Clouds for big data Analysis? - n3thin


======
karterk
Most of the time spent in typical "big data" analysis is actually I/O. GPU
doesn't help in making the data reads/writes any faster.

Keeping that aside for a moment, even though GPUs are the rage these days,
it's not very easy to integrate with them. For e.g. language binding. You also
need to model your program in a way that optimizes for GPU-based processing.

------
mschuster91
Actually, people are already doing this; Amazon e.g. provides GPU-heavy
instances with (IIRC) Tesla GPUs.

